# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Maxi Cosi Tobi-problem s pojasom

## Karin

Imamo veliki problem. Ne možemo zategnuti pojas dovoljno jako a da Marko ponekad ne uspije izvući cijelu ruku iz dijela pojasa koji ide preko ramena. Uvijek zategnem pojas koliko god mogu, ali on je gore kod ramena prilično labav. Čini mi se kao da su pojasevi preudaljeni jedan od drugoga i da mu ne sjednu dobro na ramena. M baš nije sitan bebač. Ima 15 mjeseci i 12 kg, tako da mi ništa nije jasno :? . Što da radimo? Stalno se brinem da nije dobro vezan, a pregled autosjedalica u Zg nikako da dođe.

----------


## kinder

pokušaj onaj gornji dio gdje su jastučići priljubiti uz ramena pa tek onda zategnuti pojas

----------


## Ancica

Karin, jel mozes doci na sljedeci pregled autosjedalica? Mislim da dolazi sad skoro, 18tog?

----------


## Karin

Naravno. Dolazim obavezno.

----------


## Cheerilee

Podižem temu!


Imamo maxi cosi tobi, i potrgala se ona plastika s pomoću koje se pričvrstio remen kad su se pojasevi zategli...
Jel seto može zamijeniti? Kupiti? Ili uopće nema veze time da drži pojaseve zategnutima već je tu samo estetski???

----------


## Cheerilee

Nitko?

----------


## Cheerilee

Što stvarno nitko nezna? :Predaja:

----------


## daddycool

možeš li malo bolje objasniti koja plastika? jel ona gore na uzglavlju ili onaj zatezač na bazi ili nešto treće?

----------


## Cheerilee

Evo slikice;

https://picasaweb.google.com/janjah4...50440497896962


potrgana nam je ova plastika što se nalazi na manjoj slici.....

----------


## daddycool

kužim
iskreno, ne znam da li to obavlja ikakvu funkciju ili joj je svrha samo ukrasna. mislim da je najbolje da pošalješ mail proizvođaču i da ih pitaš. probaj na stranicama maxi cosi-a naći popis rezervnih dijelova sa sjedalicu i onda pitaj u baby media shopu da ti naruče.

----------


## Cheerilee

Aha, može bit da je samo za ukras??! :Cool: 

Ja sam uvijek između te dvije zakačke zatakla onaj dio remena kojim se pojasevi zatežu.... :Teletubbies: 

Inače, as je kupljena prije 4g... Ove novije imaju nekakav drugačji sistem na tom dijelu, kolko sam uspjela vidit na slikama....
Probat ću još malo proguglat,....


Tnx....

----------


## daddycool

proletio sam kroz upute i ne vidim da se spominje neka funkcija toga dijela. što ne znači da je nema. ako imaš malo detaljnije upute ili ako ih pronađeš na netu pogledaj što tamo piše.

----------


## Vrijeska

Kupili smo novi Maxi Cosi Tobi.
Iako je dobro zategnuta, čvrsto stoji, ukoliko se po gornjem dijelu sjedalice onako malo isprobava (zaljulja) je li čvrsto stegnuta, opusti se pojas od automobila. Ako isprobavam samo po donjem dijelu, onda se ne opusti... Je l to normalno?!

Ujedno, ova nova sjedalica nema onu tipkicu za opuštanje pojaseva, nego se pojasevi opuštaju pod nekim kutom. Dakle, zategnem dijete, ono je zategnuto cijelo vrijeme vožnje, kada ga izvadim pojasevi se malo opuste (očito malo pomaknem pojaseve prema gore ili prema dolje). Stalno se bojim da bi i dijete moglo samo u vožnji opustiti pojaseve... Mogu li se opustiti ukoliko je dijete pravilno vezano, tj. jesu li se nekome otpustili?

----------


## Nivi

> Kupili smo novi Maxi Cosi Tobi.
> Iako je dobro zategnuta, čvrsto stoji, ukoliko se po gornjem dijelu sjedalice onako malo isprobava (zaljulja) je li čvrsto stegnuta, opusti se pojas od automobila. Ako isprobavam samo po donjem dijelu, onda se ne opusti... Je l to normalno?!
> 
> Ujedno, ova nova sjedalica nema onu tipkicu za opuštanje pojaseva, nego se pojasevi opuštaju pod nekim kutom. Dakle, zategnem dijete, ono je zategnuto cijelo vrijeme vožnje, kada ga izvadim pojasevi se malo opuste (očito malo pomaknem pojaseve prema gore ili prema dolje). Stalno se bojim da bi i dijete moglo samo u vožnji opustiti pojaseve... Mogu li se opustiti ukoliko je dijete pravilno vezano, tj. jesu li se nekome otpustili?


mi imamo ovu sjedalicu...
mislim da u voznji se ne mogu otpustiti pojasevi jer se oni opustaju samo kad je ona kvacica (plastika) u kojoj se spajaju pojasevi stavi u nulti polozaj (kut od nula stupnjeva)...

----------


## daddycool

čvrstina montaže se uvijek provjerava na donjem dijelu sjedalice gdje prolazi bedreni pojas, ali se ne bi trebala olabaviti prilikom trešnje gornjeg dijela sjedalice već je samo normalno da u tom dijelu ima veći hod. 
koliko znam, kod tobice se remeni otpuštaju tako da se kopča prebaci u položaj prema naprijed pa je normalno da kad dijete otkopčaš i prebaciš kopču prema naprijed da se remeni malo otpuste no ono što sam primjetio da ljudi često rade i na drugim sjedalicama a nije ispravno je to da zategnu remen i onda ih niti ne otpuštaju niti ih više ne dotežu nego samo dijete stavljaju u sjedalicu i zakopčavaju je. znači ispravna procedura je, kod svakog vađenja djeteta iz sjedalice remene otpustiti i kad se dijete stavi u olabavljene remene svaki puta ponovno stegnuti. na taj način se olakšava vađenje djeteta i osigurava da je svaki puta dijete optimalno stegnuto.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam našu as danas rastavila kolko se to dalo, pa sam izvukla pojas (onaj za zatezanje...)skroz van, ponovno ga stavila unutra i sad se zateže kako treba bez obzira na potrgane palstike sa strane...

Nije se mogla sjedalica staviti u niti jedan od ležećih položaja jer se pomakla neka šipka iznutra i sve zaglavila... (odšarafila sam pod sjedalice i stavila šipku na mjest, uz teške muke i pomoć mm-a..)....
Eto, uštedila sam nam 2000kn, cca....  :Wink:

----------


## Plusic

upravo isti problem imam i ja, znaci nije nista potrgano, nije problem nikakav, samo treba rastaviti sjedalicu?
ja je vec nekoliko mjeseci drzim van funkcije i spremam se u BMS da je pogledaju.....

hvala ti na pomoci
(a cemu li onda uopce sluzi ta preckica, samo da dekorativno drzi pojas?)

----------


## Cheerilee

> upravo isti problem imam i ja, znaci nije nista potrgano, nije problem nikakav, samo treba rastaviti sjedalicu?
> ja je vec nekoliko mjeseci drzim van funkcije i spremam se u BMS da je pogledaju.....
> 
> hvala ti na pomoci
> (a cemu li onda uopce sluzi ta preckica, samo da dekorativno drzi pojas?)



Da, definitivno samo estetki razlog  za postavljanje te plastike....
jer kad sam ju skinula pojasevi su bili jednako zategnuti i nisu se odpuštali  (kao i kad je ta plastika bila cijela..).....

ps. ja sam sjedalicu rastavljal zbog toga što nije išla ni u jedan od ležećih/polusjedećih položaja,
a i onaj pojas za zatezanje nam se skroz izvukel van pa sam ga trebala provući natrag na mjesto.....

----------


## pepi

Podižem.
Imamo problema sa pojasevima.
Kako tobica nema onaj gumbić za otpuštanje pojaseva, oni bi se trebali ravnomjerno odnosno istovremeno povući i otpustiti koliko hoćemo da dijete možemo zavezati i zategnuti.
Ali od jučer pojasevi se ne daju povući više od onoga kada otkopčamo dijete i vadimo ga van.Ne znam da li sam dobro objasnila.Pri ponovnom sjedanju djeteta ne daju se povući koliko želim.
MM je skidao cijelu sjedalicu i ponovo je stavljao i nešto šteka.Ne vidimo da se nešto potrgalo.l

----------


## Vrijeska

i ja imam otpočetka problem
žao mi što sam ju kupila a nisam provjeravala sistem kopčanja... bilo mi j elogično da ima kao i stara i kao sve ostale sjedalice
taj sistem za navlačanje se nama stalno otpušta
ja stalno moram zatezati pojas

----------


## pepi

> Podižem.
> Imamo problema sa pojasevima.
> Kako tobica nema onaj gumbić za otpuštanje pojaseva, oni bi se trebali ravnomjerno odnosno istovremeno povući i otpustiti koliko hoćemo da dijete možemo zavezati i zategnuti.
> Ali od jučer pojasevi se ne daju povući više od onoga kada otkopčamo dijete i vadimo ga van.Ne znam da li sam dobro objasnila.Pri ponovnom sjedanju djeteta ne daju se povući koliko želim.
> MM je skidao cijelu sjedalicu i ponovo je stavljao i nešto šteka.Ne vidimo da se nešto potrgalo.l


Nitko?
Da li bi pomoglo da dođem na pregled autosjedalica?

----------


## daddycool

> Nitko?
> Da li bi pomoglo da dođem na pregled autosjedalica?


vjerojatno bi. teško ti netko može pomoći ovako napamet preko foruma.

----------


## viza

Imamo problem-izvukao nam se pojas koji služi za zategnuti dijete kada ga zakopčam, sada ga trebam izvući van pa trebam pomoć. Da li moram rastaviti cijelu sjedalicu? Imamo je 3 godine, položaji nisu problem. Cheerilee vidim da si imala isti problem (pojas) + položaje...
Hvala na odgovorima!!!

----------

